# How long will I be waiting at IVF Wales?



## mrsd_x (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello,

After a nightmare dealing with IVF Wales admin staff, we have finally got an appointment for our initial consultation after more than one year waiting.  Does anyone know how long we're likely to have to wait from initial consultation to treatment? I've already had an IVF cycle with CRGW so all the diagnostic testing stuff has been done.

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

I've looked at their website today as we are likely to be added to the waiting list when we have our post op follow up appt on nov 12th and it said its 18mnth wait for treatment after the initial appt. my only concern is that couples have to be bmi 30 or below before treatment and there's no way my hubby will ever be a 30 as he's tall n sticky build so think we might have to go to crgw x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

We waited two and a half years from initial appointment to first cycle and only had that so soon because I was about to turn 40. We've been waiting since May for our second cycle, which was meant to be no longer than 6 months. We can't recommend CRGW enough.
If you want more details about our experiences, please let me know.
Sara. xx


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

We had our first appointment at ivf wales in Oct 2011. They say it's an 18 month wait but we got called in sep 2013....so it's more like 2years. We went for egg collection yesterday and they rang this morning to say that we have 9 embryos.....I'm so chuffed. I couldn't say anything bad about Ivf wales, the staff are great. You might wait a while but it's worth it when you start getting treated, I think they're great 😄


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

I wud have liked to have gone via ivf Wales but I don't think my husband will ever achieve a bmi of below 30 which they request, also I want to try using what remaining eggs I have as I have low Amh but think that if I wait 2-2.5 years for treatment there it's likely I might need donor eggs.
Fingers crossed my hubby can be a sperm sharer at crgw to help funding and help others x


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

I would definatley try with Crgw If you can get the funding, it would be nice to use your own eggs. Good luck and hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Our initial appointment was 2 years after starting ttc, we had the first appointment in feb 2011, we are now receiving treatment. Am 2 weeks into injections. So its will be at least 18months before you get your treatment planning appointment if you do in fact need IVF.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

I waited 23 months from intital consultation and then 18 months for second go of icsi


----------



## Tani Bear (Jul 15, 2011)

We had our consultation, after 1st failed cycle, in January and I have been called in for a base line scan next week. I am on short protocol so not sure if this makes a difference. This will be our 2nd NHS cycle.


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, we have just been referred to ivf Wales for treatment, I'm gathering it's a lengthy wait so just hoping that the time will fly x


----------



## Beckalina (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Ladies, we were referred to IVF Wales relatively quickly and had tests done and were given Clomid witin a matter of months.  However that was back in Summer of 2011 and only last month did I get a call saying that IVF Wales have now amalgamated services with Neath because of the long waiting times.  2.5 years and now we're having to travel to Singleton Hospital in Swansea for our treatment.  It was this or "go back on the Cardiff waiing list for an unknown length of time".


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

If anyone is over 30/35 and can afford private treatment I would advise you do that and not waste time waiting for IVF Wales. We were referred at the end of 2010 and have just had our second and last failed attempt. We didn't get any IUI treatment whilst waiting as promised due to, in part some minor health issues for me, but in the main due to an absolute catalogue of errors whilst the amalgamation took place. I know some people who have been waiting longer still, where others it seems are referred and treated very quickly so have no idea what their process is. Have never heard the words 'immune testing' or 'additionals' or 'alternatives' there. After my first BFN we had three minutes with our consultant (after an hour and a half waiting and being asked to leave and come back later as she was busy!) before she rushed off to theatre where she suggested the reason it wasn't working was because I was emotional, that I'm old and that IVF only works for 25% of women my age so I'm naturally part of the other 75%; true, maybe, but unnecessary to deliver that news quite so bluntly that time I think! That said, the nurses, admin staff and SOME of the consultants are exemplary in their treatment and care of patients. The long and short of it though, after over three years on this journey I am still none the wiser in relation to knowing why we have not yet been able to conceive. If you have the option of doing something NOW do it, don't waste your precious time waiting!xx


----------

